# FLY-TOX



## diggin4fun (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello,
 I dug up a bottle that has the words FLY-TOX on it.  Can anyone please tell me what it is and how old it is?  Clear glass round.


----------



## sldavis (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello,Fly-tox was a chemical to kill insects.If you google it some neat old pennats for advertising come up.How old do you think your bottle is?Can you post a pic? Thanks Clinton


----------



## sldavis (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi ,I went back and did some more searching. Type in Fly-tox insect on google it will be fun Clinton


----------



## diggin4fun (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks Clinton!
 I found some very interesting info.  
 Don't think I would want that stuff sprayed around me!


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 29, 2007)

i found one that says fly dea, round,dia.3"h.3" with a quick taper to a screw top. amber and ribs running down the sides
 anyone know it? neil


----------

